# roth spike question



## ronan (Apr 26, 2010)

hi,
does a roth spike grow straight or can it be curved a moment before the final flowering stage?
mine is now really curved after growing straight a the beginning (buds are already quite big).
maybe too much sunlight or maybe an effect of chemical treatment a few weeks ago...

photo? i don't really want as i ashamed...


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2010)

No sham is thrown a round in this forum. PICs are always welcome. I have not had a roth spike curve in my short growing time.


----------



## ronan (Apr 26, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> No sham is thrown a round in this forum. PICs are always welcome. I have not had a roth spike curve in my short growing time.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 26, 2010)

It will likely straiten out. It it is flexible stake it. If you get resistance at all leave it and it will straiten.


----------



## ronan (Apr 26, 2010)

paphioland said:


> It will likely straiten out. It it is flexible stake it. If you get resistance at all leave it and it will straiten.



thx for advice! as it's the second Paph i flower (after my jackii) i don't really want to make a mistake...
spike is big and strong...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 26, 2010)

For a first or second Paph to bloom, the Paph rothschildianum is quite an accomplishment. Good growing. Rothschildianum is not normally mentioned as a beginner's plant. It is not particularly difficult, but it is not the easiest of the Paphs to grow. Nice job.


----------



## ronan (Apr 26, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> For a first or second Paph to bloom, the Paph rothschildianum is quite an accomplishment. Good growing. Rothschildianum is not normally mentioned as a beginner's plant. It is not particularly difficult, but it is not the easiest of the Paphs to grow. Nice job.



thx! but i grow a lot of orchids, mostly Bulbo...i just start my Paph trip inside the orchids world...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm with those that think it will straighten out. I've seen this habit on a couple of my multiflorals.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 26, 2010)

Its normal,dont worry.....


----------



## ronan (May 7, 2010)

thx all, you were right...
i just hope the laterals petals to be just a little more horizontal when fully open, or next time (first bloomer)


----------



## billc (May 7, 2010)

That's a nice looking flower and the picture of the staminode is a real good close up shot.

Bill


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2010)

Very nice, ronan!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 7, 2010)

It turned out OK hey Ronan!


----------



## JeanLux (May 8, 2010)

Good one, bravo!!! Jean


----------

